# Well, all current gun Bills are on the Governor's desk.............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

These morans have no idea of the total fall out cost to this State and yes, Magpul says they are pulling out of Colorado............

http://www.gunauction.com/news/index.cfm/march-15-2013/outdoor-channel-blacklists-colorado-over-gun-control-laws/

I look for non resident hunting licenses sale to be off this year even worst than last year. There was several thousand unsold elk license last year. And you watch, resident licenses fees will increase to offset the loss of revenue from lower non resident sales. I'm considering leaving Colofornia.........


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Every one of my friends that I have talked to about it plan on boycotting Colorado. There might be a lot of deer and elk tags left over this year.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

So sad that the ignorant few hurt the many.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Wayne.

Colofornia will be a less rich place for your loss Mike.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for all that live in Colo. Wish you good luck on what whatever you decide Mike.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's a shame. Such nice country out there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The Governor signed all the gun bills in Colofornia, we are now the home of the stupidest gun laws in the Nation.........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Mike and all you other members from Colorado. Sad sad day !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

We'll leave a light on for you!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys all my earlier life I wanted to live in Colorado, and got the chance. 29 years ago I moved to Colorado from Iowa and planned to die here. Now I not so sure. The bleeding heart liberals have completely destroyed this State. I,ve spent countless hours trying to make a difference here only to see all of my and everyone else's efforts completely ignored. Do I wait until the 2014 elections and work to have all these a22h0!3s removed from office or quit beating my head against the wall and start looking for some where else to try and survive the left wing liberal onslaught that's going on? :frusty: :doh: :mad2: :smiley-confused005:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I hear you Mike, here in Az the liberals are slowing building up and I hope they never get control, but the things they are taught in schools I am scared one day we will be just like Colorado.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> Guys all my earlier life I wanted to live in Colorado, and got the chance. 29 years ago I moved to Colorado from Iowa and planned to die here. Now I not so sure. The bleeding heart liberals have completely destroyed this State. I,ve spent countless hours trying to make a difference here only to see all of my and everyone else's efforts completely ignored. Do I wait until the 2014 elections and work to have all these a22h0!3s removed from office or quit beating my head against the wall and start looking for some where else to try and survive the left wing liberal onslaught that's going on? :frusty: :doh: :mad2: :smiley-confused005:


I feel your pain Mike, I'm 5th generation here in Colorado and feel obligated to stay and fight, it's my home!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

YotePill, I hope your right. I'm sure there will be many law suits, but remember, Colofornia and the US Supreme Courts are made up of a majority of liberals............

Ruger, I hear you and I will probably stay and fight also. Every time I get all pissed off about these things I'll look out side and see the sun setting over the Rockies and realize there not a much better place in the world to be.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I fell in love with Colorado the first time I visited for a hunt in the 80s. Took deer and elk on a do-it-myself hunt and returned several times for more.

Now, I'd find a more gun-friendly place to spend my money. Yes, it's sad, but money speaks volumes.


----------

